# What I’m Doing On My 55th Birthday



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

...is 24 Hours in the Enchanted Forest (NM), solo SS. Kicks off on my birthday, June 8th.

While not notable, per se, as I’ve done numerous 12/24-hour solo SS events (and plan on many more), and have done this a couple times, including last year (great event and course, BTW), it makes me chuckle (and will for sure the day of) to be doing a 24-hour solo singlespeed mountain bike event on my 55th birthday, when many/most others my age are on the couch, at Cheesecake Factory, shopping e-bikes, etc.

I’m in the best shape of my life (and I played college football), and don’t plan on letting up any time soon. It’s just a number, and I refuse to give in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

hell ya, good luck!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Right on waltaz! 57 here. Trails and bikes are a salve for the aging body. Beats the couch.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

waltaz said:


> ...when many/most others my age are ...at Cheesecake Factory...


Cheesecake Factory FTW!!! Oh, and good job getting after it!


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Right On! 
My 62nd Birthday (in a week!) will be spent shredding the trails in Bentonville! Four crazy Canucks getting off their fat bikes and onto some much missed dirt for a week!!! We are so stoked. 
I hit Bentonville 2 years ago on a trip across the south from Arizona to Pisgah then north. I'm looking forward to trying some of the new stuff (and maybe learning to jump better!) 

Yeehaw!


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Can2pir said:


> Right On!
> My 62nd Birthday (in a week!) will be spent shredding the trails in Bentonville! Four crazy Canucks getting off their fat bikes and onto some much missed dirt for a week!!! We are so stoked.
> I hit Bentonville 2 years ago on a trip across the south from Arizona to Pisgah then north. I'm looking forward to trying some of the new stuff (and maybe learning to jump better!)
> 
> Yeehaw!


Nice! Bentonville and Pisgah are on my list to hit up at some point...

Keep on pedaling!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Fook ya! Keep on, keepin' on! 

Widowmaker survivor at 38, I'll be 53 this Oct. I had an awesome mtb season last year. Hit Pisgah 2x, and did a BC trip (Squamish, Whistler, Pemberton and Fromme).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

For sure, I always do an epic on my birthday, that's what birthdays are for!

No couch potatoes in my house, hell we don't even sit on the couch (it's for guests), no TV, no computer or internet at home, too much life to live, so many things to keep me busy.

I'm thinking about getting a home gym set up that I can play on at night and when the trails are mucky, do an hour on the gym when I don't feel like reading.

Or, I could piss off my wife and start on a bathroom remodel


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

"Dude, It's time to stop that nonsense of riding and running around in the woods and start to enjoy life. Come join us for some weekends relaxing. We'll have several kegs of beer, pizza and donuts. You need to enjoy life a little before you get too old."


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Oops, I forgot to add. That's what one of the guys at work was telling me the other week when I mentioned I was waiting on my new MTB frame to arrive. And he said that after he hobbled into work on two bad knees with a host of other medical problems. He's 12 years younger then me, 150 lbs overweight and can't even get out to hunt anymore he's too heavy. 

I'll soon be 54 and planning on trying some 100 milers next year on the new bike.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Daydreamer said:


> Oops, I forgot to add. That's what one of the guys at work was telling me the other week when I mentioned I was waiting on my new MTB frame to arrive. And he said that after he hobbled into work on two bad knees with a host of other medical problems. He's 12 years younger then me, 150 lbs overweight and can't even get out to hunt anymore he's too heavy.
> 
> I'll soon be 54 and planning on trying some 100 milers next year on the new bike.


Right on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My hubby and I always do a big ride on our birthdays. His BD is next week. We both took a day off work and plan a fun ride day (hope the weather cooperates)

Enjoy your day Waltaz


----------



## boarder831 (Dec 16, 2007)

waltaz said:


> ...is 24 Hours in the Enchanted Forest (NM), solo SS. Kicks off on my birthday, June 8th.
> 
> While not notable, per se, as I've done numerous 12/24-hour solo SS events (and plan on many more), and have done this a couple times, including last year (great event and course, BTW), it makes me chuckle (and will for sure the day of) to be doing a 24-hour solo singlespeed mountain bike event on my 55th birthday, when many/most others my age are on the couch, at Cheesecake Factory, shopping e-bikes, etc.
> 
> ...


Good On You waltaz! Keep on riding and best of luck in the Enchanted Forest.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday, ya old man. 
Glad to hear you’re doing it right, have fun.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Kewl, Walter. Go get it!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Man, you had me right up until you bagged on the cheesecake factory...


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Man, you had me right up until you bagged on the cheesecake factory...


 Of course, now I just know that I'm going to be thinking about the Cheesecake Factory all frigging night long!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

And I made the podium for my 55th birthday, behind a couple 30-somethings, and 22 mins behind 2nd. 15 laps and 195 miles over 23 hours and 17 minutes. Would have won the 50+ geared category by two laps!

Just a number, folks...keep riding!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

waltaz said:


> And I made the podium for my 55th birthday, behind a couple 30-somethings, and 22 mins behind 2nd. 15 laps and 195 miles over 23 hours and 17 minutes. Would have won the 50+ geared category by two laps!
> 
> Just a number, folks...keep riding!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome! And happy birthday!


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Awesome! And happy birthday!


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice job, now it’s time to relax ... come west and we’ll ride Tahoe, trees, blue skies, crystal clear waters.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Very cool and congratulations. I need to do a 24 hour race again, been a while.


****


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Where I live, people 55 consider 18 holes of golf an extreme sport.
Fortunately, I'm not one of them.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nice job, now it's time to relax ... come west and we'll ride Tahoe, trees, blue skies, crystal clear waters.


have always wanted to ride there, with the photos i've seen over the winter of your snow, is it even gone yet? Been there once when my boys were young, seems close to being "heaven on earth".


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

That's Hardcore! Great finish!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Happy 55th, and congrats on the podium, Walter!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> No couch potatoes in my house, hell we don't even sit on the couch (it's for guests), no TV, no computer or internet at home, too much life to live, so many things to keep me busy.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a home gym set up that I can play on at night and when the trails are mucky, do an hour on the gym when I don't feel like reading.


How did you post this message? Do you read standing up? 
So many questions...


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks, all! I was really pleased, though I’ve been sore all week! I’ve seen some of the people I raced with out doing regular rides, but not me...easing my way through some active recovery. At 55, it takes a bit longer to recover, and would be counter-productive to push it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

**** - i got a 55th in a few short weeks - best plan a bloody good ride!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

waltaz said:


> Thanks, all! I was really pleased, though I've been sore all week! I've seen some of the people I raced with out doing regular rides, but not me...easing my way through some active recovery. At 55, it takes a bit longer to recover, and would be counter-productive to push it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats waltaz on your amazing results and Happy birthday. Post event wobbles are inevitable.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Crap Waltaz, that is amazing. Congratulations indeed!


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

waltaz said:


> ...is 24 Hours in the Enchanted Forest (NM), solo SS. Kicks off on my birthday, June 8th.
> While not notable, per se, as I've done numerous 12/24-hour solo SS events (and plan on many more), and have done this a couple times, including last year (great event and course, BTW), it makes me chuckle (and will for sure the day of) to be doing a 24-hour solo singlespeed mountain bike event on my 55th birthday, when many/most others my age are on the couch, at Cheesecake Factory, shopping e-bikes, etc.
> I'm in the best shape of my life (and I played college football), and don't plan on letting up any time soon. It's just a number, and I refuse to give in.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome sauce- cheers to you! 55 is next year for me.


----------

